# I'm from the country and I know snakes - its a King Brown!



## Fuscus (Nov 16, 2012)

"Oh golly gosh* he is going to tell me about all the snakes he killed" I thought. He then preceded to tell me about all the snakes he killed!

BTW - it isn't a brown and has been safely released!






* not my exact words.


----------



## anthony91 (Nov 16, 2012)

found a common tree snake yesterday, poor fella was only just alive, looks like someones pet/ someones shovel had almost cut the poor things back end of the tail off.. above the bottom. 

really glad to see yours is in good condition and safely released


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 16, 2012)

Great shots Fuscus. Common tree snakes can be tricky but you nailed it.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 16, 2012)

Geez.. I must be bad at naming snakes from their appearance lol... I thought it was a whip snake


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 16, 2012)

Nephrurus said:


> Great shots Fuscus. Common tree snakes can be tricky but you nailed it.


Actually I'm disappointed in the shots. While swapping lenses a heap of dust got into the camera. All the shots with a sky background look terrible


----------



## Stuart (Nov 16, 2012)

Funniest looking King Brown I have seen in a while...

Great shots and dont kick yourself over the photos, they look great.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 16, 2012)

> Actually I'm disappointed in the shots. While swapping lenses a heap of dust got into the camera. All the shots with a sky background look terrible



I was gonna say you might wanna clean your lens. Unfortunate how terrible it comes out with that much dust.  

Fortunately the ones with a less constant background look pretty good.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha I see the sensor spots now. If you're processing with Lightroom the clone/spot removal tool does a real great job fixing those. After big trips my sensor often has the appearance of ground pepper. 

Also, it's not always changing lenses. Some lenses actively suck in air (and dust). I think the canon 100-400 is known to some as "the dust pump".


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 16, 2012)

Good work mate, just some constructive criticism, they are great photos, however the labelling or whatever I think could be made to make a whole lot nicer, making the photo alot cleaner. If you understand me :?:lol:


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 16, 2012)

hahaha i just got back from a little 4wd then , a mate of mine that was in front pulled over got out and yelled to me snake , i got out and as i was walking over he said , "i think its a brown " as i got there i couldnt help myself and laughed so hard , it was a god damn coastal carpet haha his excuse for thinking it was a brown was because he had been told they make themselves look like that with the patterning and because it had its head raised up off the ground in a striking position and that means its a brown as only they do it and ive got a coastal myself so he sees it all the time he should know what they are when he sees one


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 16, 2012)

looks like a keel back


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't believe he didn't realise it was a Yellow Bellied Black Snake


Fuscus said:


> "Oh golly gosh* he is going to tell me about all the snakes he killed" I thought. He then preceded to tell me about all the snakes he killed!
> 
> BTW - it isn't a brown and has been safely released!
> 
> ...


----------



## clopo (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha, i was out today and a few blokes i was with said they found a dead brown snake. Went to inspect and it was a 2m olive python with a cockatoo in it, Pictures to come in another thread.


----------



## Skinnerguy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd watch it if I were you, that's obviously an Inland Taipan, don't you know they can grow up to 14 ft!?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 16, 2012)

Skinnerguy said:


> I'd watch it if I were you, that's obviously an Inland Taipan, don't you know they can grow up to 14 ft!?


You know it wasn't a Taipan, it wasn't lying in Ambush.


----------

